# eMaxx 22 Gear - PTO Fuse issue



## Emax22Charlie (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello - I have an issue with my push button PTO on my eMax 22 Gear Tractor. The light would stay on when it was not in use, and I read it could be the fuse. So, I found the fuse-box, found the 7.5 amp fuse - and it was blown! Good news! I guess...so I replaced it, PTO worked again. Next time I started the tractor, the PTO light came on, then off, then stayed on w/o me engaging the PTO. Fuse is blown again!! So, is it a wire issue? Not sure where to start looking - an help would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure sounds like a pinched wire. May need to do a little tracing to find the problem.


----------



## Emax22Charlie (Nov 23, 2020)

Emax22Charlie said:


> Hello - I have an issue with my push button PTO on my eMax 22 Gear Tractor. The light would stay on when it was not in use, and I read it could be the fuse. So, I found the fuse-box, found the 7.5 amp fuse - and it was blown! Good news! I guess...so I replaced it, PTO worked again. Next time I started the tractor, the PTO light came on, then off, then stayed on w/o me engaging the PTO. Fuse is blown again!! So, is it a wire issue? Not sure where to start looking - an help would be appreciated. Thanks...


<><> UPDATE <><>
1) I replaced the PTO switch and all was well - for awhile....
2) I did not use the PTO for a few months, but each time I ran the tractor, I checked it, and it worked w/o blowing a fuse
3) Of course now I need it to mow, and after box-blading the driveway (unrelated to PTO) - the PTO started blowing a fuse everytime - again - the bouncing around shook something loose.
4) After a few hours - of tracing every wire and harness connection - I found a chafed/broken wire above the drive-shaft that was the issue.
5) FYI - I found it while I was under the tractor, but the way to fix it is from above is to remove the driveshaft cover - when I did that the wire was easy to get to - 

It was also the very last wire I checked - very frustrating...

If anyone has this issue, maybe check there first - it is a dumb location for a wire - as the driveshaft rubbed against it and broke thru the insulation. The cover has 6 screws holding it down - under the rubber mats ---

see photo for the issue....

Charlie


----------

